# Problème de géolocalisation avec iOS15



## dddesmedt (6 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, depuis iOS15 la fonction de géolocalisation sur l’app de Honeywell ne fonctionne plus avec les caméras Lyric C2, ce qui est très embêtant... Quelqu’un a le même problème? Merci de votre réponse. David


----------

